# soil disposal



## Iandutton (Nov 9, 2013)

hi all
hope someone can help
recently acquired a house outside Oporto and the quote for a pool was 20000 euro due to digging out the soil
we can dig it out but don't know how to get rid of the soil
can we hire a skip
thanks
Ian


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Strewth........ I'd strongly suggest you get yourself a few other quotes. 

€20K for a pool is utterly ridiculous!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Depends on size of pool but at that price I'd be getting a few more quotes, good top soil you can sell so if you asked around builders yards or every area has a JCB man who works by the hour you might actually get hole dug for little or no cost.

Skips are around but not like UK, the usual is your local JCB man who will know where someone wants topsoil or lower quality earth for filling


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd want half the Atlantic ocean for that much! LOL


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You've not looked at price of pools recently then


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm not a fan of pools because I learned years that most people use them more in the first year than they do in the next 20 years but that said...... in this area €20K would buy you a VERY large pool & probably half the leisure centre to go along with it!


----------



## Iandutton (Nov 9, 2013)

all
thanks very much 
we are getting other quotes but im trying to cover all possibilities
I'm new to forums so please excuse any gaffs


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Ian,

I forgot to say welcome to the forum so welcome. 

Unless your proposed pool is very large indeed, I reckon the price you mention is very high indeed. 

You might also like to check if you need planning permission before you build as many areas do require that.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Iandutton said:


> we can dig it out but don't know how to get rid of the soil



Some tips for you on this as I remember 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Great-E...d=1384107901&sr=8-3&keywords=the+great+escape


----------



## Iandutton (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks all for (mostly) helpful advice
I'm old enough to remember the great escape only problem the missus has said no to cutting holes in pocket's


----------

